# Anyone feed their dogs Canagan?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I heard this mentioned on the forum recently and since I have the world's fussiest eaters I decided to try it. Mine have pretty much been raw fed from early on and I used to feed them Natural Instinct but had to stop as they both went right off it. 

I do make a lot of their raw food for them and they get always get 2 chicken wings for tea every day but sometimes when I have run out, am feeling lazy or have forgotten to defrost some I do always keep a packet of kibble in my cupboard. 

They don't normally like kibble that much but I try and choose one that is as close to raw feeding as possible so as not to upset their tummies. I have found Canagan brilliant for this and they absolutely adore it! I have the Adult Game one at the moment which is duck, venison and rabbit and is grain free. I have never seen my two fusspots so enthusiastic about a dried food before and their tummies are perfect! Just wondered if anyone else had tried it?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I did feed my two Acana which is made by same company but more suitable for sensitive tummies, I'm currently feeding Eden which is UK equilivent of Canagan and I'm really happy with it but if my two go off Eden which will more than likely happen at some stage then Canagan will be my next choice.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My bag of Canagan says its made in Great Britain, that's another reason I chose it, in Chesham. Think that's Bucks?


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry Tess I'm getting confused with Orijen and Acana which are made in Canada, yes Canagan is UK produced same as Eden like me I prefer to buy Uk produced food, and Canagan is next on my list if my two go off Eden, it sounds an excellent food too.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought some today at Crufts, it looks and sounds good. Weller has had a taste if the samples so think he will love the big bag of game flavour I bought him!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit loves it and I initially bought it for Honey but found the pieces just too large for her tiny mouth. However, I'm now switching Biscuit back to raw as it's the only thing that Honey will consistently eat but am using it as treats. It looks very good. Eden is another new food made in the UK and very similar in nutrition but I think a bit cheaper. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It depends on the dog Richard, your dog may be a good eater but mine certainly aren't. They never ask for food and wouldn't even notice if I skipped a meal or two. Once I had a battle of wills with them and they didn't eat for 3 days. They eventually tucked into my best fur cushions and ate them both. They are both very slim and in the past I have been told by the vet they are underweight. I am just grateful when they tuck into something they enjoy and at the moment their weight is spot on.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie is a fussy eater. Started her on Barking Heads, she went off that, now wainwrights (Petsathome equiv of James Wellbeloved) and she isnt that excited about that unless I add chicken or fish etc to it. Ive decided to keep her on the wainwrights biscuits because they are tiny balls and just add fish, sardines, mackerel, chicken to it with a little olive oil as ive been told that is also good for them. Coconut oil is another that is supposed to be good for dogs now and again. Has anyone else heard of that.?


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

My Bailey has Canagan, I tried so many different brands as he is also fussy and Canagan is the only one he'll eat. Its nice they have the three different flavours too so he gets a bit of variety and like you say it is grain free and UK made.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I get Bertie's fish 4 dogs from our local pets corner in garden centre and last time I was in there the sales lady told me about canagan and how good it is, grain free uk made etc etc. she gave me a leaflet and I must admit it looks a great food. If Bertie was ever unhappy with his f4d I would certainly try Canagan first. Funny isn't it how we are with food for our dogs. Our family Boxers were always fed on tinned Pedigree Chum and were really healthy, lived to a ripe old age. It's only since coming on the forum before getting Bertie that I decided what to feed him otherwise I probably would of gone in Teaco and bought a bag of Wagg without thinking!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Tracey fish for dogs do a salmon oil


----------

